# Schneller Hoster in Europa (Target Audience: Deutschland) für Wordpress



## Tackleberry (11. März 2020)

Hallo,

ich will einen YouTube Kanal, der Videos zu sehr aktiv gesuchten Themen (ca. 70% der Zuschauer sind keine Abonnenten) mit einer Website unterstützen. Hintergrund ist, dass die Videos gerade zum Release viel gesucht (auf YouTube und Google) und geklickt werden. Nun würde ich gerne auch die Suchanfragen über Google abgreifen indem ich eine Website habe.

Ich vermute ein schneller Server in Europa ist Bedingung um bei Google in den Suchergebnissen weiter oben zu stehen? Als CMS soll Wordpress dienen. Macht es Sinn da direkt ein Wordpress Hosting zu buchen oder Wordpress selbst einzurichten? Sprich sorgt eine der Optionen für schnellere Ladezeiten beim User? Wichtig wäre das der Hoster ein Privacy Programm für die Whois Informationen bietet. Ich vermute Server Standort Frankfurt wäre bei meiner Zielgruppe (90% Deutschland, 7% Österreich, 3% Schweiz) die beste Wahl, oder? Gibt es gute Hoster, die zwar Server in Frankfurt sonstwo mit kurzen Ladezeiten für User auf Deutschland bieten aber den Unternehmenssitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben?

Kann man die Ladezeit der Website des Providers als Referenz nehmen? IONOS soll angeblich ganz toll sein aber IONOS by 1&1 » Your Host Matters. A lot. braucht bei mir mehrere Sekunden zum laden (1 Gbit/s Cable mit Standort CH)

Preislich würde ich bis 50 Euro im Monat gehen. Ich brauch aber eigentlich kaum Speicherplatz sondern nur schnelles Hosting mit kurzen Ladezeiten. Binden würde ich mich gerne maximal für ein Jahr.


----------

